# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  كد نظام وظيفه رو نمي دونم

## re.za

به نام خدا
من پارسال هم کنکور دادم 
و متولد نیمه دوم هم هستم
چون نیمه دوم بودم برای دوباره کنکور دادن رفتم پلیس +10 
ویه کارتی گرفتم به نام  ( برگ معافیت تحصیلی دانش آموزی ) که 
امسال هم کنکور بدم
من کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چند بزنم
ممنونم

----------


## A.Z

> به نام خدا
> من پارسال هم کنکور دادم 
> و متولد نیمه دوم هم هستم
> چون نیمه دوم بودم برای دوباره کنکور دادن رفتم پلیس +10 
> ویه کارتی گرفتم به نام  ( برگ معافیت تحصیلی دانش آموزی ) که 
> امسال هم کنکور بدم
> من کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چند بزنم
> ممنونم


سلام
شما باید بین کد 6 و 7 یکی رو انتخاب کنید!


كد 6) فارغ التحصيلان مقطع متوسطه (داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي) به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا 20 سالگي به صورت پيوسته و حضوري (مدار س روزانه،
بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و در صورتي كه وارد غيبت نشده باشند.

تبصره: دانش آموزاني كه دوره متوسطه (سال اول متوسطه) را از مهر 91 آغاز كرده باشند، سقف مجاز سنوات تحصيلي آنان حداكثر تا پايان 20 سالگي خواهد بود.

كد 7) دانش آموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت (قبل از 18 سالگي تمام) موفق به اخذ پيش دانشگاهي به صورت حضوري يا غير حضوري (داوطلب آزاد) شده باشند،
به شرط نداشتن غيبت.

----------


## re.za

من بین 3 و 6 شک دارم چون من نیمه دومم و دوبار ه میخوام کنکور بدم
این هم معافیت تحصیلی دانش آموزی گرفتم
با این وجود باید چند بزنم

----------


## A.Z

مگه کنکور دومت نیست؟ 6 رو بزن دیگه...اگه شرایط 6 رو داری
3 چی بود؟
زیاد حساس نشو خیلی مهم نیستن اینا

----------


## re.za

خدایا شکرت
دست درد نکنه A.z

 جان مارو از نگرانی بیرون آوردی

----------


## A.Z

> خدایا شکرت
> دست درد نکنه A.z
> 
>  جان مارو از نگرانی بیرون آوردی


قربون شما...در صورت تمایل به جبران,به جونم دعا کن...که همش برکته ماشاالله :Yahoo (4):

----------

